# OMGB vs OMFGB



## halfiedp (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm stuck on which one I should flash. What is the difference between the two ams which do you like more?


----------



## DeEDubbzz (Jun 12, 2011)

Try one then try the other...not all that hard to switch between them.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

id say start with omgb seeing as it has less options, then if you find yourself wanting some more customization options go for omfgb or if you know you want options go straight into omfgb


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

OMGB is basically completely stock android it doesnt have really any modifications to it. OMFGB is more like Cyanogenmod, it has God mode which is like the cyanogenmod settings.


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

Omfgb is a sweet rom not even looking at others or the latest leak.


----------



## Tidefan22 (Aug 13, 2011)

From what I understand is omfgb has more customazation options and omgb is more stripped down for speed, and it also has God mode


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah they both have God Mode but OMFGB has far less options. It is meant to be as pure AOSP as possible besides a few small tweaks that almost everyone always wants. OMFGB on the other hand has a lot more options. You can modify lots of things like the status bar (clock, battery, date, signal bars), the lockscreen (type of lockscreen as well as carrier text), the stock launcher (can set screen number, endless loop, wallpaper scrolling, etc), and they add more settings in almost every nightly.

I recommend OMFGB. It has a lot more customization and honestly it doesn't bloat up the rom or anything. OMGB may be a bit faster but in no way is OMFGB slow.


----------

